# Metal Working Hobby



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I have been building a Bulldog Grill for over 5 months now. Below are pictures of the grill almost completed.
I will be using this grill at cookoffs and of course Tailgating "GO DAWGS"



















In the sand blast booth










Out of the booth and home










Back from the powdercoaters


































Now all that is left to do is paint the collar, Sweater, nose and add gray to shadow the wrinkles.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Lookin Good UGA!!! --Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

very very cool!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

You my friend have too much patience,5 months or not i could never fit all those pieces together. Very cool!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Impresive!!!!!

That is sooo cool

John


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

after that much work I would have to route the smoke pipe out the tail!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

O......M.......G









I'm sure it will be a head-turner !

Nice work.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

snipperkyle said:


> after that much work I would have to route the smoke pipe out the tail!


or at least the ears!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Very clever. Saw one shaped like a pig on "The Price is Right" the other day. It was in the $1200. to 1500. price range. You better chain that puppy down so it doesn't "run away" to Auburn or GT.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What he didn t mention is it has a motion sensor attached to a bite mechanism


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I am an Ohio State Buckeye fan but I will say I am impressed and that is very creative!!! Great work!!! Too cool!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Doug, you have all the patience to do that. Thanks for telling me to look here too see the pictures done. Now can't wait to use it and see it in April 09 at the BBQ. Is it okay I am a Gator fan, I won't hurt it. LOL


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Painted the collar, Sweater, nose and added gray to shadow the wrinkles.


















still have the collar to go


----------

